# New DVC Polynesian Villas Announced



## jwalk03 (Mar 15, 2022)

BREAKING: New Multi-Level Disney Vacation Club Wing with Modern Aesthetic Announced for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort - WDW News Today
					

Disney Vacation Club has announced plans to develop new villas at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort, scheduled to open in late 2024.




					wdwnt.com


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 15, 2022)

Wow, that does not fit in with the Polynesian's current theming at all!  Will definitely change the look and feel of the current, much beloved Poly.


----------



## kanerf (Mar 15, 2022)

Artist rendering, don't put much faith in that being the final design.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 15, 2022)

Figured it was coming since they were making no move about reopening the Spirit of Aloha luau.  We saw that on our honeymoon over 40 years ago.  It is sitting on prime real estate though.

I hope they tweak that design.  It kind of resembles the Reflections lodge that was supposed to be built by the old River country, but was scrapped.

No interest in purchasing (have more than enough contracts and points) but would stay there if the points are right, but I somehow doubt it.  Glad we have Bay Lake Tower.  Standard view rooms are great point savers and sometimes have great views.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 15, 2022)

Is that where this is being built?  Where Spirit of Alohu’s theater currently sits??  I have never seen it.  I actually had reservations to finally see it in April of 2020.  Of course Disney closed and I had to cancel that trip.  And it hasn’t opened again since.


----------



## Janann (Mar 15, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> Figured it was coming since they were making no move about reopening the Spirit of Aloha luau.


Earlier today (before the DVC announcement) Disney announced that Spirit of Aloha is permanently closed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2022)

Janann said:


> Earlier today (before the DVC announcement) Disney announced that Spirit of Aloha is permanently closed.


We went one time. It was pretty good, but my wife got real bad food poisoning. I had no issues. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks great! I think I would like it better than the OG Poly


----------



## littlestar (Mar 15, 2022)

Interesting news.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 16, 2022)

Adding 1BR and 2BR villas to Poly is a great idea...though we'll have to wait to see what the villa breakdown ends up being. Kind of the reverse of the expansion at VGF.

Not of interest to me since I own at BLT. But Disney might get my money if/when a DVC Yacht Club gets built.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 16, 2022)

We are way too old to even think of adding on to our membership, but it’s really fun to read all the speculation, criticism, and sometimes nonsensical statements about new DVC resorts. And it gives us a new place to stay for a few nights, usually when it’s still in active sales and a little easier to book (even if it means setting up a waitlist far enough in advance to take advantage of additional declarations of villas into the new condominium association).


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice design and I suspect the final product will be very similar to the drawing....1 and 2 and 3 bedroom suites will be a welcome addition to the all studio poly dvc


----------



## gdrj (Apr 17, 2022)

kanerf said:


> Artist rendering, don't put much faith in that being the final design.


I dont recall design changing much from Artist rendering of past properties. Looks similar to the prior FT Wilderness project.  Does not fit in to Poly property.  With Joe Rohde retired, I worry that any cultural references or Disney touches will be ignored and will have more of a generic Westin feel.  Recent Disney actions say they will go on the cheap.


----------

